# Recycling



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Threw out an old radio, kept the antenna.

Yesterday had a problem lighting a pilot on a gas water heater.

Had the car no torch.

Soooo I fixed it for the next time.
That antenna came back to it's 2nd life LOL!

Fully extended 32"


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice:thumbsup:

I'd find a small mirror for it too.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Awsome idea.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BTW, uncooked spaghetti will burn and I've lit many pilot lights with that.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Brilliant!!.....now ya just gotta get a new roach clip...:thumbup:


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

They sell those at the supply house for lighting furnaces. They come in handy on floor furnaces.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I have two of them.. one for each reason...


----------

